# Got our Fawn back from the taxidermist



## wolfess (Apr 8, 2011)

Our friend/neighbor & taxidermist Richard Cadenhead just finished our fawn. It was found by our nephew on the side of the road in Henry Co. after being hit by a car. Much too beautiful not to have mounted. Still have to built a habitat for it. Awesome job Richie.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 8, 2011)

dern thang looks alive


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2011)

How cool is that!!!  Looks very real.


----------



## wolfess (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes it does look real. My wife knew it was in the chair & still jumped when she walked by it. Richie is a great taxidermist, he's a member of the Ga Taxidermy Asso. & has won many top awards. He's one of the best.


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Apr 8, 2011)

when i saw the name of this thread i was very confused lol. but dadgum that thing does look alive.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Apr 8, 2011)

very cool mount!


----------



## turkey foot (Apr 8, 2011)

Great job, their skin is like tissue paper when they are that young.


----------



## Hut2 (Apr 8, 2011)

That is too cool, and it does look alive!


----------



## JEREMY414 (Apr 9, 2011)

That looks Great. Sweet addition to the trophy room im sure.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Apr 9, 2011)

Very cool. You should get one of those doggie beds for it and see how many people you can freak out.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 10, 2011)

Great job on the taxidermy!  Looks fantastic!


----------



## LonePine (Apr 14, 2011)

deepwoodshermit said:


> Very cool. You should get one of those doggie beds for it and see how many people you can freak out.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow....Can't wait to see how you finish it !!!!!!

was it a buck or doe ???? In 1st pic it looks like it
has bumps !!!!  2nd looks more like a doe...


----------



## Andy K (Apr 15, 2011)

great mount, I look forward to seeing the finished setting


----------



## florida boy (Apr 15, 2011)

wow !


----------



## golffreak (Apr 17, 2011)

Awesome taxidermy work.


----------



## wolfess (Apr 17, 2011)

*It's a doe.*



7Mag Hunter said:


> Wow....Can't wait to see how you finish it !!!!!!
> 
> was it a buck or doe ???? In 1st pic it looks like it
> has bumps !!!! 2nd looks more like a doe...


----------



## bristol_bound (Apr 18, 2011)

Very Cool, Richard does some great work!!!
Well done Sir as always.


----------



## ELIWAITS (Apr 23, 2011)

wow thats nice how the position of the head  ears an back feet can be moved around looks like i might be the smartest one on here after all that dang deer aint dead


----------



## wolfess (Apr 25, 2011)

LOL~Nothings been moved on it. Just me taking pics from different angles. And if it's alive I shouldn't have paid my taxidermist all that money to mount it. But your comment is a HUGE compliment to the great job my taxidermist did who made it look lifelike. He's the best!


----------



## bowtie (Apr 25, 2011)

looks great


----------



## ELIWAITS (Apr 25, 2011)

wolfess said:


> LOL~Nothings been moved on it. Just me taking pics from different angles. And if it's alive I shouldn't have paid my taxidermist all that money to mount it. But your comment is a HUGE compliment to the great job my taxidermist did who made it look lifelike. He's the best!



post a picture holding him i still think he is live !!!!


----------



## wolfess (Apr 26, 2011)

ELIWAITS said:


> post a picture holding him i still think he is live !!!!


 

There you go!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 26, 2011)

Your Taxidermist did a great job!


----------



## ELIWAITS (Apr 26, 2011)

i cant believe that id go back and pay that taxidermist double!


----------



## Stumper (Apr 27, 2011)

That is a awesome mount, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ELIWAITS (Apr 28, 2011)

is the man mounted too i thought i just saw him move


----------



## dirtroad (Apr 28, 2011)

Lay it under one of your friends stand on opening morning of bow season,see if it has any holes in it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rab1951 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats a great mount


----------



## fishingtiger (Apr 29, 2011)

you really need to train those things to stay off the couch. You will appreciate it when they are older!


----------



## gringo77 (May 1, 2011)

Browsing around and saw this...it looks amazing!  He did a great job...


----------



## Gadget (May 17, 2011)

Richey does some real nice work........!


----------



## Diesel-7.3 (May 18, 2011)

Leave it on the couch! looks so awsome


----------



## Hamby13 (May 20, 2011)

That's awesome.. I'm liking the dog bed idea and tell everybody it's your new pet


----------

